# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Who's dating who???

## Siobhan

From the corrie section there is a chat about tina o'Brien (Sarah Platt) and which co stars she is dating at the moment so I just wonder how many soap star are seen other co-stars.. I have a few to start

Hayley and Noah: home and away (use to date in real life)
Kim and Chris tate: emmerdale (was married)
Leah and her brother, can't remember his name: home and away (as far as I know are dating)
Pippa and Michael: home and away (married)

And across soaps:
Curly's wife in corrie was dating Billy from EE..

Does anyone else have anyone to add???

----------


## Angeltigger

Tracy (from corrie) and Dennis (EE) are ment to be going out

----------


## Bad Wolf

leanne from corrie goes out with someone who used to be in emmerdale 

sunita went out with gary turner at one point (carlos in emmerdale and some prat in h oaks let loose

----------


## Siobhan

> Tracy (from corrie) and Dennis (EE) are ment to be going out


nnoooooooooooo!!!!!!!! that is just wrong...

----------


## Angeltigger

Kate and charlie From Lost dte in real life

----------


## pinkles14

Phil in eastenders use to go out with lisa from ee

----------


## Angeltigger

summer and Seth date in real life from "The OC"

----------


## di marco

marcus patric and sarah dunn (ben and mandy in hollyoaks) used to go out

----------


## di marco

> Tracy (from corrie) and Dennis (EE) are ment to be going out


i thought that was just a rumour

----------


## Angeltigger

It might be i don't know that why i wrote Ment to be going out

----------


## Skits

tash and kim from home and away go out

----------


## Luna

> leanne from corrie goes out with someone who used to be in emmerdale


Think they have split now

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i thought they were getting married

----------


## DennisRbabe

> tash and kim from home and away go out



PLEASE REMIND ME OF THESE CHARACTERS, MY MIND HAS GONE BLANK!

----------


## samantha nixon

tasha her aunt is josie and kim is hayleys babys dad
and just to let you no im not sure but i dont think youre allowed to type all in capital letters

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Tasha lives with Irence (sp) And kim lives with Irence (sp) and he is not the father of the child that hayley is going to have 

here pictures of them

----------

